# My Diet That Makes Me Feel A-OK



## yayforgarrus (Oct 21, 2014)

Hello everyone, I'm brand new here, I just want to put up my current diet for anyone who needs something else to try.

I was diagnosed with IBS when I was 13 (I'm 20 now) and back then I had it really bad, I was so weak I felt like I was going to pass out all the time, I was so bloated it felt like was pregnant with a watermelon 24/7 and the typical excruciating stomach cramps and 'stool issues' *ahem* (oh god, the stools).

So, I've tried many many diets and treatments for months on end. (strictly, to the t)

I've tried: Liquid diet, candida diet, vegetable diet, high fibre, low fibre, dairy free, gluten free, corn free, egg free, soy free, fasting, different supplements and others. I've had 7 years to test this stuff so I've done each thing separately for about 5 months each just to make sure.

My diet is relatively wheat and dairy free (1 toast and some trace dairy) because I can handle a small amount of either, but if I have some cheese or a glass of milk I'll be in big trouble. I also don't eat any fibrous cereal as that is the NO.1 thing that gives me problems.

*Breakfast*:

Jacket potato 300g with a can of tuna and 30g mayonnaise.

*Lunch:*

3 eggs on1 slice of wholemeal toast. 50g of cornflakes with koko coconut milk drink.

*Tea:*

White rice 75g with some gammon and a small amount of vegetables and some coconut oil on the rice, 10g.

*Supper:*

50g of cornflakes and anything small that is 250 calories.

*Smoothie: (throughout the day)*

100g blueberries, 240g peanutbutter, 1 litre of koko coconut milk.

That's about 4000 calories, so you can gain some weight with that. This diet eliminates all my symptoms, especially the bloating, thank goodness that's gone, its such a relief. However, if I introduce a pear, small bowl of all-bran or anything else, I'll be in pain for days. The whole reason this simple diet works for me is that it's a low volume of food with an acceptable amount of fibre, with about 1.5 litres of water. (You don't have to have the smoothie, its 2000 calories without it.)


----------

